# October Remote Streaming Update... Any word?



## hungarianhc (May 31, 2007)

Do we know when we might get this update? I thought it was planned for this month... Being able to watch football games at my tailgates would be optimal!!!


----------



## mburnno (Oct 1, 2003)

I wouldn't count on it. TIVO can't seem to get basic stuff working with the new Roamio. It is sad when a the Company wants to blame you for their product not working. I really believe that the Roamio from a quality standard is the worst product I have have seen Tivo release. I will say it does have nice specs but making them work flawless is something else all together. 

Something that is interesting to me is Tivo has say in the past that they don't support switches. So if this is the case, why did Tivo release a update to fix the "green Switch" problem? Wouldn't that contradict their policy of not supporting switches? Just curious here that's all.

I don't think you will see the out of network streaming feature until mid to later November if not early December. I think they need to make the software on the box more stable and have the features actually work before implementing new features. My other recommendation would be to train your CS better for troubleshooting. Saying I'm sorry a thousand times does not fix my Tivo, better trained CS is a good start. For those who think I am hard on Tivo, your wrong they deserve it. When Tivo start treating their customers with better respect instead of BS answers then Tivo will get my loyalty back.

To the OP I am sorry I hi-jacked your forum, I just had to vent.


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

hungarianhc said:


> Do we know when we might get this update? I thought it was planned for this month... Being able to watch football games at my tailgates would be optimal!!!


Other people here have said October, but as far as I know TiVo itself has only said this fall (from the chief executive in response to a question, and I don't really trust his accuracy), and fall/early next year from an official spokesperson. I don't think the October date is based on anything that should be counted on, unless I missed an announcement.


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

mburnno said:


> Something that is interesting to me is Tivo has say in the past that they don't support switches. So if this is the case, why did Tivo release a update to fix the "green Switch" problem? Wouldn't that contradict their policy of not supporting switches? Just curious here that's all.


There's no contradiction there. "Support" to a company has specific responsibilities (possibly legal responsibilities). If they "support" an item, they will talk with individual customers about problems with that item. They won't do that with network switches (they will do that with the TiVo wireless adapter; that is a supported network item).


----------



## uw69 (Jan 25, 2001)

mburnno said:


> I wouldn't count on it. TIVO can't seem to get basic stuff working with the new Roamio. It is sad when a the Company wants to blame you for their product not working. I really believe that the Roamio from a quality standard is the worst product I have have seen Tivo release. I will say it does have nice specs but making them work flawless is something else all together.
> 
> Something that is interesting to me is Tivo has say in the past that they don't support switches. So if this is the case, why did Tivo release a update to fix the "green Switch" problem? Wouldn't that contradict their policy of not supporting switches? Just curious here that's all.
> 
> ...


Seems to me that Tivo is working hard and communicating well on Roamio issues and fixes. I primarily use this forum for questions and problem resolution due to the combined expertise of the forum members and participation of TiVo representatives. Maybe your right about their CS staff, I haven't used them.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

November is the general timeframe for OOH streaming according to the initial Roamio press reviews that tested it. (Or was it the CEO? I forget.)

This is more of an App/Stream update than a Roamio-specific update, because it'll work with the Premiere line too (via Stream).


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

mburnno said:


> I wouldn't count on it. TIVO can't seem to get basic stuff working with the new Roamio. It is sad when a the Company wants to blame you for their product not working. I really believe that the Roamio from a quality standard is the worst product I have have seen Tivo release. I will say it does have nice specs but making them work flawless is something else all together.
> ..................


What basic stuff isn't working with the Roamio? My Roamio Pro has been working great(although I did have my first one die on me but that can happen with any device). The only big issue I ran into was the green switch problem and I installed a non-green switch which solved the problem for me. Since the last update with the green switch fix, I reinstalled a green switch at that location. I saw no issues last night, so it has been fine so far.
Otherwise I can't think of any problems I've run into with my Roamio Pro. Netflix has been superb, Amazon downloads work great, pandora, recording, SPs etc.


----------



## tivogurl (Dec 16, 2004)

aaronwt said:


> What basic stuff isn't working with the Roamio?


HDMI/HDCP handshaking issues when waking up from standby. This results in "no signal" errors on your TV.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

aaronwt said:


> What basic stuff isn't working with the Roamio? My Roamio Pro has been working great(although I did have my first one die on me but that can happen with any device). The only big issue I ran into was the green switch problem and I installed a non-green switch which solved the problem for me. Since the last update with the green switch fix, I reinstalled a green switch at that location. I saw no issues last night, so it has been fine so far.
> Otherwise I can't think of any problems I've run into with my Roamio Pro. Netflix has been superb, Amazon downloads work great, pandora, recording, SPs etc.


So if 100 Roamios were released and 99 had problems, but your 100th one didn't, then by your logic the Roamio doesn't have any issues I suppose?


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

HarperVision said:


> So if 100 Roamios were released and 99 had problems, but your 100th one didn't, then by your logic the Roamio doesn't have any issues I suppose?


That's a mighty big "if" you have there. That's not in the scope of this conversation.

How about this one:
If 93% of Roamio users thought the Roamio was either outstanding or a very good DVR, but less than 7% didn't, then Roamio is a failure because it doesn't fulfill basic DVR functionality according to that less than 7%. That seems to be your claim, and unlike your statement, this antecedent has evidence for it.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

HarperVision said:


> So if 100 Roamios were released and 99 had problems, but your 100th one didn't, then by your logic the Roamio doesn't have any issues I suppose?


If that were the case then the Roamio would be in serious trouble, but those are made up numbers. The majority of people aren't having those issues.

Besides, I've had two of them. Aside from my first Pro dying on me from a hard drive issue, it worked just like my replacement pro does.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

tivogurl said:


> HDMI/HDCP handshaking issues when waking up from standby. This results in "no signal" errors on your TV.


And issues where the Roamio reboots over and over and over again when the TV is off. Also something to do with HDMI. And I think far, far more people have the problem than know about it.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

aaronwt said:


> If that were the case then the Roamio would be in serious trouble, but those are made up numbers. The majority of people aren't having those issues.
> 
> Besides, I've had two of them. Aside from my first Pro dying on me from a hard drive issue, it worked just like my replacement pro does.


I was simply trying to exaggerate to make a point that just because YOU aren't having any issues doesn't mean that the product itself isn't when you consider the overwhelming evidence that it is indeed!

All you said were answers like "My Roamio pro.." and "I don't see any issues..."


----------



## uw69 (Jan 25, 2001)

HarperVision said:


> I was simply trying to exaggerate to make a point that just because YOU aren't having any issues doesn't mean that the product itself isn't when you consider the overwhelming evidence that it is indeed!
> 
> All you said were answers like "My Roamio pro.." and "I don't see any issues..."


Chill. First off it's only TV and yes there are still problems some people are experiencing and yes many folks are using their Roamio with no issues at all. I don't think anyone is trying minimize the impact some folks are feeling with Roamio issues. Overall I would say the Roamio is a great product with some early adopter issues that are actively being worked by TiVo.

How those issues are prioritized in the TiVo queue is anyones guess.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

HarperVision said:


> I was simply trying to exaggerate to make a point that just because YOU aren't having any issues doesn't mean that the product itself isn't when you consider the overwhelming evidence that it is indeed!
> 
> All you said were answers like "My Roamio pro.." and "I don't see any issues..."


My Roamio has been very stable as well. And I use HDMI to my receiver and projector. Have those that are having HDMI issues ever considered the idea that it is the receiving end that has the problem? HDMI is an overly complex and DRM crippled technology. If it works for you, its great when it does not, its useless and not all combinations of devices will work. Its not up to Tivo to fix the worlds HDMI issue. As has been the case since HDMI was foisted on the public, it yours don't work, seek an update to your tv or receiver, failing that, use component without all the handshaking and DRM issues. HDMI does not work well because the content providers made it so.


----------



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

I've had no issues out of my Roamio or 5 Minis. I ordered all from TiVo so they arrived already activated. 

I've had a ton of problems from a Comcast DVR. Missed recordings, spontaneous reboots, unresponsiveness, etc. Rather than complain constantly I returned it and called it a day. If you're so unsatisfied, then perhaps you should consider the same.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> November is the general timeframe for OOH streaming according to the initial Roamio press reviews that tested it. (Or was it the CEO? I forget.)


October has been mentioned a few times (in addition to fall). On 9/12, CEO reiterated out-of-home streaming in October:
http://seekingalpha.com/article/169...e-transcript?source=email_rt_article_readmore



> Yes, the device that people are buying TiVo Roamio will be able to do it, the out-of-home will be lit up sometime in October.


Although I wouldn't be surprised to see it slip... this is new territory for them and they've always had a hard time sticking to announced schedules.


----------



## DeltaOne (Sep 29, 2013)

geekmedic said:


> I've had no issues out of my Roamio or 5 Minis. I ordered all from TiVo so they arrived already activated.
> 
> I've had a ton of problems from a Comcast DVR. Missed recordings, spontaneous reboots, unresponsiveness, etc. Rather than complain constantly I returned it and called it a day. If you're so unsatisfied, then perhaps you should consider the same.


Our biggest complaint about our Comcast DVR was that it only had two tuners. And we were stuck with standard def in the kitchen and bedroom because I didn't want to pay Comcast for two more HD boxes (our bill is already high enough).

I was considering upgrading to their X1 service, but after reading the comments on the Xfinity user forum I knew that wasn't the way to go.

Now we have a Roamio Plus and two Minis. Six tuners, lots of storage and HD in the kitchen and bedroom. Love the ability to watch a recorded show in any room!


----------



## tivogurl (Dec 16, 2004)

jcthorne said:


> Have those that are having HDMI issues ever considered the idea that it is the receiving end that has the problem?


Yes. My TiVoHD didn't have these problems. Neither does the blu-ray player. The Roamio does. These problems occur whether the Roamio is attached to a powered switch or directly to the TV. I submit it's the Roamio that's broken, not the switch or TV.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

jcthorne said:


> Have those that are having HDMI issues ever considered the idea that it is the receiving end that has the problem


It is not the TV's fault when a TiVo reboots randomly over and over again because the TV was turned "off" some random amount of time ago. I have had my TV connected to three different model TiVos and the Roamio is the only one that has issues with it.

That said, I am confident TiVo will fix it (more than just confident, actually....)

Can't address the other HDMI issues (since I don't have those issues or know much about them), but I doubt those are TV related either.


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

crxssi said:


> It is not the TV's fault when a TiVo reboots randomly over and over again because the TV was turned "off" some random amount of time ago. I have had my TV connected to three different model TiVos and the Roamio is the only one that has issues with it.
> 
> Can't address the other HDMI issues (since I don't have those issues or know much about them), but I doubt those are TV related either.


I'm not nearly as certain as you that the problems are not TV related. There are large number of devices out there that are not standard compliant, as well as there being gray areas in any standard like this.  Given TV brand dependencies of some of the problems, it seems likely that those initial faults are the TV's, with the new Roamio code not handling the faults well.

It's TiVo's responsibility to get the Roamio working with all these non-compliant devices (HDMI devices, cablecards, cable signals). TiVo historically has seemed poorer at handling errant devices and signals than other companies - I remember the earlier days of cablecards where TVs handled certain cases much better than TiVo did when it was starting.


----------



## uw69 (Jan 25, 2001)

CrispyCritter said:


> I'm not nearly as certain as you that the problems are not TV related. There are large number of devices out there that are not standard compliant, as well as there being gray areas in any standard like this. Given TV brand dependencies of some of the problems, it seems likely that those initial faults are the TV's, with the new Roamio code not handling the faults well.
> 
> It's TiVo's responsibility to get the Roamio working with all these non-compliant devices (HDMI devices, cablecards, cable signals). TiVo historically has seemed poorer at handling errant devices and signals than other companies - I remember the earlier days of cablecards where TVs handled certain cases much better than TiVo did when it was starting.


I would agree. Wonder also how old some of the TV where problems are being seen are. I had an HDMI issue on a Mini with an 8 year old Sony LCD (fixed by using an HDMI switch).


----------



## tivogurl (Dec 16, 2004)

uw69 said:


> I would agree. Wonder also how old some of the TV where problems are being seen are. I had an HDMI issue on a Mini with an 8 year old Sony LCD (fixed by using an HDMI switch).


Mine is 3 years old. A Monoprice powered switch did not fix the issue.


----------

